# Zebra Swirl



## chicklet (Jan 30, 2013)

My new favorite swirl: the zebra swirl
 (zebra rhymes with Debra, it's the correct pronunciation )


----------



## Relle (Jan 30, 2013)

Love the zebra , did you add TD to the white ?


----------



## dianne70 (Jan 30, 2013)

Love it.....this is what I am trying over the next couple of days...looks brilliant


----------



## CaliChan (Jan 30, 2013)

HOW DO YOU DO THAT!! it looks awesome!!


----------



## Pamela (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks fantastic


----------



## chicklet (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks y'all.  I see my pic got moved over here to the photo gallery where it belongs, but my reply about the TD is stuck over in CP. Should I go delete it? I should have posted here in the first place but we were talking about swirls there. 

Cali: it's a very easy technique but I'm really not sure of the official name. If you google "Adam and Eve soap" you'll see a YouTube video made by Celine in Ireland - she has a lot of great how-to videos on soaping design techniques. Celine soaps and her friend Titch films her. They chat during the filming and I just love listening to them.  I think she calls this a tiger stripe but at some point in the video one of them says it looks like a zebra and I agree. You just mix equal amounts of the two colors and alternate pouring a stripe down the middle of the mold. You layer one color on top of the other, just pouring down the middle. The batter for this batch was a medium thick trace I guess. The first batch was a thinner trace - I'll post pics of it so you can see the difference.


----------



## chicklet (Jan 30, 2013)

First batch of zebra:






I didn't go as crazy on swirling the top of this one. The batter was thinner so it's a little different look.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## deb8907 (Jan 30, 2013)

Fantastic swirl!  Gotta try that!


----------



## Scentapy (Jan 30, 2013)

This soap is FABULOUS.  TOTALLY catches my eye!


----------



## lsg (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful soap.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 30, 2013)

Both are very nicely done!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks fabulous!!!!


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 30, 2013)

Super amazing. Looks just like Celine's! It IS the Tiger stripe and is very easy. Celine has a ton of soaps she made with technique.


----------



## sagehill (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the last photo... has more character and interest!


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm blown away.  Your's looks prettier than hers, I think.


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 30, 2013)

wow these are totally cool!


----------



## kellistarr (Jan 30, 2013)

Lovin" the Zebra, Debra!


----------



## chicklet (Jan 30, 2013)

Y'all are too sweet.  It was a fun design to do and I don't think you could mess it up if you can just keep the batter from getting too thick.  

And the name on my birth certificate is Deborah (I'm a Debbie), which isn't EXACTLY Debra, but while I was cutting them I was calling them Deborah's Zebra.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 30, 2013)

Those are AWESOME!!! :clap:


----------



## WallFlower (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW! Those look fantastic. Idk if I could actually USE them though, they are too pretty to get use up! Great job, I don't think you can get a more perfect zebra effect than that!


----------



## Mandarin (Jan 30, 2013)

Your zebra swirls are super!!!!


----------



## terminatortoo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Gorgeous and I want to try this but I am so new to soap making I think I probably need to wait until I get more experience.*


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm so gonna try this!

I love Celine's soaps but when I watch soaping videos I prefer to have the blah-blah-blah and the endless scraping of bowls/pitchers cut out of the videos   With 2 kids clamoring for my attention at home, I don't have 17+ minutes to watch a video of someone scraping every last bit of soap out of her bowl, when the whole thing could be shortened to 8 minutes.


----------



## Marilyna (Feb 4, 2013)

Debra,
I tried this just like you explained it and the swirl came out beautifully!  My coloring, however left a lot to be desired.  I was trying to make it pink and burgundy with pomegranate scent.  I colored my separated soaps and when I added the FO, it turned it very yellow.  I guess I should have added more UM Pink to the pink part because it came out creamy beige.  The burgundy, colored with blue shade of red oxide ended up a little burgundy, but mostly brown.  So my soap looks like chocolate and vanilla.  Strangely, it seems to smell more like chocolate than pomegranate, too.  Maybe it's all in my head!  LOL
Anyway the swirl is fabulous and the prettiest swirl I've ever done, so thanks for sharing your technique!


----------



## chicklet (Feb 5, 2013)

. . . waiting on a pic, Marilyna . . .


----------



## Marilyna (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, I said it was fabulous, but it doesn't hold a candle to yours!

Here it is.  These are small bars done in a drawer organizer.


----------



## chicklet (Feb 6, 2013)

Those are awesome!  Is there another color swirled in with the burgundy color?  I think I see a little blue there?  

I did another batch of zebra soap Sunday and OMG I am starting to HATE titanium dioxide.  I never know how much to put.  I had a love/hate thing going with it for weeks, so I tried mixing the powder with water (it's the water kind of TD) in an old spaghetti sauce jar.  I did that a few weeks ago.  I had no idea how much to use because I just put a few TBS of TD in the jar and added distilled water.  So I start out with 1 TBS of that mix . . . didn't change the look of the batter at all so I added another TBS.  I don't have my notes so I'm not sure how much I added but it was way too much.  The soap is crackled in the white part, which would be okay except that it's turned a dingy yellowish color.  Ugh.  Rebatch, I guess.  Double ugh.  I probably should have made sugar scrubs with it Monday night when I cut it.  Maybe it's still fresh enough to do tonight. Oh well.  Worst case scenario - my dad will still think it's great and he would love to have 12 bars of zebra soap that look like the zebra wallowed around in a pile of dirt.


----------



## Marilyna (Feb 6, 2013)

Can you Post a picture?  I bet it's better than you're saying.

On mine there's only the two colors so it's the beige you see in the burgundy.


----------



## terminatortoo (Feb 6, 2013)

Those are beautiful!


----------

